# أرجو المساعدة.. ماهي افضل جامعة لتدريس علوم الطيران؟



## دجحخهعغفقثصضشسيبلا (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين.....عندي ثلاث اسئلة ومنها ان شاء الله راح احدد مستقبلي ...
فياريت اذا ماعليكم امر تساعدوني ...

1-ماهي افضل الجامعات لتدريس {الطياران} و علوم الطياران مثل الهندسة وادارة المطارات؟

2-هل يوجد في الهند جامعات لمثل هذه التخصصات وما شابهها من تخصصات؟

3-سمعت الكثير عن جامعة {نسيت اسمها} في اميركا في فلوريدا بالتحديد .... يقال انها الجامعة الاولى لتدريس الطيران وجميع اختصاصاته المتفرعة ..... هل هي كذلك ام ماذا؟



ويعطيكم الف عافية .... اخوكم ابومطر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 فبراير 2009)

فى الشرق الاوسط جامعة القاهره ب التأكيد


----------

